# Rapidshare down! Forever?



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

rapidshare.de no longer opens. Nor do any of the links to the downloads work. Nor does the website open through which I used to get links for all my downloads from rapidshare.

What is going on?


----------



## drsethi (Oct 24, 2006)

It is working as usual


----------



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't even open rapidshare.de, nor are ay of the files working, don't give out the names of illegal sites doesn't open either, please try to open rapidshare.de and snip?


----------



## sagar_mutha (Oct 24, 2006)

Its rapidshare.com now..


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 24, 2006)

Trouble with ur browser or u hav some internet security


----------



## shaunak (Oct 24, 2006)

you cant upload on rapidshare.de anymore you have to use rapidshare.com
*imageshack.in/img1/index.php/43463095.jpg?action=big&size=original&fromthumbnail=true
Dont know about download.


----------



## king007 (Oct 24, 2006)

good finally they changed to .com as .de was not standard...


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 24, 2006)

Well there were some problems in the morng and now its fine  and watvr akshayt said is true --the site itself wasnt working  Nor do any of the links to the downloads worked  but now all is OK and u can start downloading watvr u want


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 24, 2006)

well its just a change in domain it seems....any way i hate rapidshare....
it is horrible for dialup usetrs and airtel mass ip address users////


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 24, 2006)

buddy its working a usual!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

its working


----------



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

wasn't working earlier.


----------



## sourav (Oct 24, 2006)

whatever i hate rapidshare


----------



## aakash_mishra (Oct 24, 2006)

sourav said:
			
		

> whatever i hate rapidshare



So whom do you love???????


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 25, 2006)

aakash_mishra said:
			
		

> So whom do you love???????


Megaupload( *All download slots (300) assigned to your country (India) are in use. 
Please try again later.*)


----------



## sourav (Oct 25, 2006)

megaupload


----------



## eddie (Oct 25, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Megaupload( *All download slots (300) assigned to your country (India) are in use.
> Please try again later.*)


 Megaupload and their Alexa toolbar user agent string?


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 25, 2006)

whatever may b.....
i wont use rapidshare .... i dont know why...
but generally i goto megaupload
there is no specific reason for this


----------



## abhinav (Oct 25, 2006)

I am using Firefox 2 at present and right now downloaded 8 Rapidshare uploaded files at one go.

Ie. I am able to download more thn 1 file at a time which was banned on there .DE domain but not a problem in .COM domain.

The bug hopefully will be fixed sooner


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

you are a premium member?


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 25, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> Megaupload and their Alexa toolbar user agent string?



Nod32 reports Alexa toolbar as spyware.


----------



## eddie (Oct 25, 2006)

That is why we should just use the "string"


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 25, 2006)

megaupload is big crap....


----------



## akshayt (Oct 25, 2006)

why is megaupload crap?
I hardly find any links of megaupload to downlaod from there?


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 4, 2006)

megaupload really is crap....whenever i try to download something from there it shows that the thing i am truing to download doesn't exist....


----------



## kayote (Nov 9, 2006)

mmm... rapidshare down... didnt even notice it...


----------



## viruses (Nov 10, 2006)

well rapidshare actually went upgradation.you can now see a new look in it.


----------



## lalam (Nov 12, 2006)

I used sendspace.com and 4shared.com mostly.......Also stremload.com.....In the case of the first two sites the files aren't deleted automatically rather it keeps staying there less you delete it yourself......Moreover 4shared gives you the option to preview mp3 fiels before downloading it.............Haven't fiddle much with streamload so can't say.........Well both rapidshare and megaupload SUCKS!.....It's only my majboori that i have to sometime use either of the two......​


----------



## pragith.net (Jan 20, 2008)

Working like a bliss for me....


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 20, 2008)

Hehe New NOTW


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

dude you woke up after 1 year of insomnia ?
lol...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> dude you woke up after 1 year of insomnia ?
> lol...


nice one


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 20, 2008)

> *woke up after* 1 year of *insomnia*....???



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/102.gif


don't try too hard to digest it


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 20, 2008)

rapidshare.de not working for me.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats......pragith.net   u r the noob of the week


----------



## RCuber (Jan 20, 2008)

lol megabump.. or should I say gigabump ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

ax3 said:


> any new megaupload trick ?
> 
> coz old 1`s not working .........


what kinda trick ??

multiple download ??


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 20, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insomnia*wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=insomnia


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 20, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Hehe New NOTW


f-off Its me and s18 who decide NOTW.


----------



## chesss (Jan 20, 2008)

actually rapidshare was down for a few hours yesterday... and the first result for "rapidshare down" on google is this thread!

I was about to post, then saw the date..bachgaya


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah yesternight rapidshare was down! it was not openin on my connection too! now its workin


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 20, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> f-off Its me and s18 who decide NOTW.



Go to hell you retard


----------

